# My Bianchi Died Today



## Retrowater (Jun 22, 2008)

I discovered cracks in the head tube of my XL EV2. The bike was my Sunday rig and the frame has seen less than 1300 miles. Any suggestions?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

"Funny" you mention this...

I just had my XL EV2 serviced and the mechanic commented he was surprised my head tube hadn't cracked yet! I have about 6000kms on the frame.

I recall when I purchased the frame back in 2002 that cracked head tube or bottom bracket was the main weakness with the design.

Can you replace the head tube?


----------

